
Ask HN: What is your customer acquisition cost? - mixmax
A startups customer acquisition cost, basically how much it costs to get a new customer, is one of the most important parameters that should be followed closely.<p>So the question is: What is your customer acquisition cost, what does your product cost, and what business are you in?
======
mixmax
I'll start:

Customer acquition cost: roughly 15 us dollars

Product cost: 200 us dollars

Businnes: lifestyle and tourists

